# Para GI Expert



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just picked up the latest copy of one of the gun rags and saw something interesting on the back cover - Para USA is releasing an entry level 1911 called the GI Expert. It has a MSRP of $599 - I would think that would equate to about $500 even once it gets to dealers.

It has 8rnd mags, 3-dot sights, stainless barrel with full bushing and a skeletonized hammer spur. Sounds interesting.

Has anyone seen this in person?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They show pics of them? I haven't seen anything on their website about them.

OOps..Just found this http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_expert.php


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it looks like a nice gun - would love to see a comparison to Springfield GI.


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

I too would also like to know how this gun shots.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I had a guy from shooters call about 1, he said their not out yet. be nice to hold one


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

To bad that one don't use the ramped barrel that other Para's have. All the Para's I've shot and the two I own are great shooters. I wonder if they'll make one of the GI's with the ramped barrel. Be nice


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like to have an all steel 1911 to take to the range. I hope this GI Expert is as good as it looks. Ths price point is very attractive....


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Makes an interesting comparison to the Springfield Armory MilSpec model for sure. In my area the GI's are plentiful but the MilSpecs especially in the Blued version are rare so if Para makes thiers widely available and price competitive I'll bet it will do well. Good base features for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

It may be a while before we see this one. Para is in the process of moving their entire manufacturing business from Canada to the U.S.. I'm sure that is going to slow production down for several months.:smt022


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

Just picked one up today. I went to the gun store that I bought my Kahr CW 45 from to get it fitted for a custom holster. He remembered that I was asking for a 1911 when I first went in there last week, but got the Kahr instead. He said he just got some new 1911's in and showed me.

Two were Taurus' and the other was the Para GI Expert. Long story short I traded back the Kahr and got the Para for an extra $50. I'll have a chance to shoot it Friday, so I'll come back with a range report.


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

I do have one minor update, I sat down to clean and oil the GI Expert and it looked as if it was oiled with used motor oil. It was filthy on the inside. I've never owned a Para before, is this from test firing of the weapon or what? Everything looked good after I cleaned it up and put some new oil on it. I just thought it weird that a brand new gun would be so dirty.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Its funny how the "original/GI" model 1911s look funny to me now...

No huge beavertail, no speed-bump on the grip safety, minimally flared ejection port, basic looking triggers, no undercut trigger guard, no accessory rail, no low-mount Bomar rear.... I now use to the loaded updated guns as the "standard".

Good price for a non-Taurus 1911 though! Knock off *another *$100 and you've got a good modern, high-capacity M&P!

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

tommybritt said:


> I do have one minor update, I sat down to clean and oil the GI Expert and it looked as if it was oiled with used motor oil. It was filthy on the inside. I've never owned a Para before, is this from test firing of the weapon or what? Everything looked good after I cleaned it up and put some new oil on it. I just thought it weird that a brand new gun would be so dirty.


A lot of companies use a heavy oil when they are shipping them. That and I'm not sure how well they are cleaned in production. It's reasons like that that many of us tell people looking for a new pistol to be sure to take it down and clean it. you never know what might be in there..At least until you look.

Let us know how the new Para does on the range. I have been looking for an new 1911 project gun.


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

Finally got out to the range today with the new GI Expert. I have to admit I was a little worried at first when I loaded that first mag, slid it in, and racked the slide to chamber one and the slide stopped 1/2" away from fully closing, I carefully gave it a little tug and let go and it just popped right in. It happened a few more times during the day, but I figured, it being brand new, the feeding ramp could probably use a good polishing. The first shot was nothing short of awesome. The GI Expert has a very clean, crisp trigger pull, and very short, just a touch away from a hair trigger.

I started with 230 gr. FMJ from Independence. I didn't have the first problem with these (other than the occasional first round chambering). After every shot, the slide racked on in easily and smoothly. After the 50 rounds of Independence, I loaded up with some 230 gr. FMJ by Fiocci. I had one jam during firing with these. After two shots with my third mag of the Fiocci, I had an upward jam. The bullet got caught between the slide and the top of the barrel. That was the only jam during firing.

As far as accuracy is concerned, It was near perfect. The sights are a little off out of the box, low and left about 5 inches off center, but a few minor adjustments and it was slinging them right at my point of aim. When the wind wasn't gusting at me (pretty windy day at the range) I was putting 1 inch groups up at 15 yards. I'll put some pictures up when I figure out how to reduce the size of them so they don't take up the whole page. 

All in all, I am very pleased with this purchase. Worth the $500 I gave for it. I would highly recommend this as a first 1911 to anyone. I'm going to shine up the feeding ramp some and maybe I won't have that sticking problem with the first round anymore. If I left anything out, feel free to ask and I shall do my best to answer any inquires about Para Ord.'s new "entry level" 1911. Thanks for reading!


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I was wondering if it has a reversible mag release? and thumb safety?


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about the mag release being reversible, but, it does have a thumb safety. Not an ambi though, just a standard right hand one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

jwhisler said:


> I was wondering if it has a reversible mag release? and thumb safety?


I'm not sure about the mag release but an ambi safety is not a big deal to add to any 1911


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I picked one of these up last week, not one hiccup, this is my second 1911 the first was a Taurus which was OK, but all of the cocking serrations were different depths and widths which really bugged me, so I traded it in. The GI doesn't stand for Mil Spec, it means Get Innovation, whatever that means. A single stack 1911 doesn't need a ramped barrel, they have proven that many times over. As far as the parts being Mil Spec size (meaning interchangeable with Ed Brown or Wilson) I am not sure yet, I know Para has a tendency to do their own thing when it comes to sizes, I have a few Ed Brown parts on order and I will report back once I know more. I would recommend the Para GI Expert to anyone in the $500 1911 market, I would like to also get my hands on a Springfield Mil Spec but they are no where to be found.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*new GI Expert*

I just won one of these at a gun bash i paid three bucks for the ticket and won something sweet cant wait to shoot it


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That's great! I've been seeing the full page glossy ads for the gun in American Handgunner and it looks nice. It appears to be a solid, basic 1911 with a stainless barrel. I'm anxious to hear how she performs for you. Keep us posted.  Take care not to be "bitten by the slide and/or hammer. That's a pretty small handguard in place of a modern beavertail.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

anyone else notice in the pictures on Para's site that the front sight cut is unique looking?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

crinko said:


> I just won one of these at a gun bash i paid three bucks for the ticket and won something sweet cant wait to shoot it


I think I hate you :anim_lol:

Fantastic news seriously Hope you have a blast with Cheater..it...:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone, please post up some photos! brokenimage


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

beretta-neo said:


> Someone, please post up some photos! brokenimage


What HE said!brokenimage


----------



## adorable_harree (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow. a nice 1911.


----------



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

I got one! cash price after tax out the door: $544 I will put up pictures when I get a chance. I took it home and stripped/cleaned/lube and went to the range and put 100 rounds of 230 FMJ without a single problem. This is my first 1911 and I love it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

And another 1911 junkie is born :mrgreen:


----------

